# Be Quiet Dark/Straight Power 10 und PSMI PSU overvolting, Not-Abschaltung?



## mcmarky (18. Januar 2015)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine sehr wichtige Frage, es geht um um das Straight Power 10-CM 500W Netzteil und das Tool Galax Xtreme Tuner Plus. Dieses beinhaltet eine Art  PSMI PSU Overvolting. 

Ich bin heute darauf gestoßen. Etwas davon überrascht bin ich einzelne Überwachungselemente durchgegangen. Viel kann man nicht auslesen. Die Schieberegler für die Fanspeed und 3,3V, 5V und 12V lassen sich jedoch verschieben. Ich habe aber nie "Apply" angeklickt. Vor dem Schließen des Programms habe ich dennoch "sicherheitshalber" auf Reset geklickt.

 Ca. 10 Minuten später wurde dann plötzlich mein Bildschirm schwarz, Standby. Der PC lief noch, konnte aber auch nicht mehr mit kurzer Netzschalterbetätigung runtergefahren werden. Erst nach 5s Schalterdrücken ging der PC aus. Bei einem Neustart blieb der Bildschirm schwarz, anhand der HDD-Lampe konnte man sehen, dass der Boot-Vorgang nicht stattfand. Allerdings habe ich das Netzteil vor dem Startversuch nicht komplett stromlos gemacht.

Sofort habe ich mein Dark Power 10 eingebaut, hiermit lief der PC wieder. Also habe ich das Straight Power 10 mit einem alten PC getestet, was allerdings auch problemlos funktioniert. 

Daraufhin habe ich das Straight Power wieder an meinen Hauptrechner angeschlossen, auch hier wieder keine Probleme. Ich dachte zuerst an einen Netzteildefekt.

Nun zu meiner Frage: Kann dieses Tool auf das Straight Power 10 Netzteil Einfluss nehmen, so dass dieses abgeschaltet hat, oder ist das plötzliche Ausschalten ein Hinweis auf einen nahenden Defekt? Wäre super, wenn ihr dies mal überprüfen würdet.


----------



## Brehministrator (18. Januar 2015)

Ein Netzteil hat ja gar keinen "Daten-Eingang", über den irgendein Tool die Ausgangsspannungen manipulieren könnte. Also kurze Antwort: Nein, es ist nicht möglich, mit irgendeiner Software die Ausgangsspannungen des Netzteils irgendwie zu beeinflussen  Auslesen kann man sie selbstverständlich. Aber halt nur anzeigen.

_*Edit:*_ Noch zum plötzlichen Abschalten: So lange das nur einmal passiert, würde ich mir nichts draus machen. So was kann auch immer ein Software- oder Treiberproblem sein. Erst, wenn es ein paar Mal in Folge auftritt, würde ich anfangen, mir Sorgen über einen nahenden Hardware-Ausfall zu machen.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Januar 2015)

Brehministrator  hat Recht. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit, die Spannung des Netzteils zu verändern, außer es umzubauen.  Keine Ahnung was für ein Tool du da gefunden hast und was es tut ...


----------



## mcmarky (18. Januar 2015)

Das ist ein Tool von dem Grafikkartenhersteller Galax, früher KFA²/Galaxy. 

So einen "Absturz" hatte ich in 15 Jahren nicht, daher meine Vermutung.


----------



## Dichlorvos (18. Januar 2015)

Dieses Tool hat nichts mit Netzteil zu tun sondern nur mit der Grafikkarte wie z.B MSI Afterburner oder Evga Precision nur kommt es von Galaxy und ermöglicht übertakten der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Januar 2015)

Und was für Spannungen soll man da ändern können?


----------



## mcmarky (18. Januar 2015)

Es gibt bei dem Tool auch einen PSU-Part! Einfach unten rechts auf PSU draufklicken.

PS: 3,3V, 5V und 12V.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Januar 2015)

Ja, das ist aber ein reines Überwachungstool.   PSMI steht für "Power Supply Monitoring Interface",  und was anderes geht technisch auch nicht.  Keine Ahnung warum du da Balken ziehen konntest, ist vermutlich etwas schlampig programmiert. 

Aber mehr als Überwachung ist nicht drin.


----------



## Abductee (18. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht kann man dort Warngrenzen einstellen?


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Januar 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man dort Warngrenzen einstellen?



In Richtung "Netzteil zu schwach,  Spannung bricht ein" ? 
Hm ...  halte ich nicht für besonders sinnvoll,  aber wäre möglich.  Da Galax ja leider zu faul war ein Handbuch dazu zu schreiben, können wir nur raten ...


----------



## be quiet! Support (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo McMarky,

leider können wir zu dem Tool Galax Xtreme Tuner Plus keinen Support leisten, oder Aussagen treffen. Dies kann nur der Herausgeber des Tools. 

Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das Tool direkt Einfluss auf das Netzteil nehmen kann. Es könnte evtl. Leistungen an den Komponenten erzeugen, welche dann die max. Leistung des Netzteils übersteigen könnten und somit die Schutzschaltung des Netzteils auslösen.

Mir stellt sich die Frage was willst du mit diesen Tools bezwecken. Verzichte einfach auf solche Tools und lass dein System mit deinen Komponenten laufen, du wirst sehen, dass die meisten Probleme dann nicht mehr auftreten.

Das von Dir erwähnte Netzteil Straight Power 10 mit 500 Watt sollte für dein System ausreichend dimensioniert sein. 
Da "nur" der Bildschirm schwarz wurde, aber der PC noch weiter lief, wird es nicht am Netzteil liegen, sondern eher an der GPU.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Chimera (19. Januar 2015)

Tip: schmeiss das Tool am besten runter, taugt nämlich gar nix. Und bei der Deinstallation wirst du merken: geht gar nicht so einfach weg, man bekommt es nur mit nem kleinen Trick runter (ist aber nicht Fehler vom Tool, sondern vom Setup Wizard).  Musst ich auch feststellen und hat mich nen fetten Wutanfall gekostet, ehe ich im Netz nen Tip (von nem anderen Nutzer dieses Tool, in nem Thread von vielen frustierten Nutzern eben dieses Tools -> sagt schon einiges drüber aus  ): will man es deinstallieren, kann plötzlich ne Fehlermeldung auftauchen, dass irgend ne Datei nicht zu finden sei. Die ist aber in dem Ordner. Man muss es dann einfach mit nem Trick bissel forcieren, um es wegzubekommen (genauen Schritte findet man im Netz).


----------



## mcmarky (20. Januar 2015)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Das von Dir erwähnte Netzteil Straight Power 10 mit 500 Watt sollte für dein System ausreichend dimensioniert sein. Da "nur" der Bildschirm schwarz wurde, aber der PC noch weiter lief, wird es nicht am Netzteil liegen, sondern eher an der GPU.



Genau hier ist eben das Problem, der PC war noch an, aber reagierte nicht mehr. So wäre der PC ja nach dem einmaligen Drücken des Startknopfes heruntergefahren, das tat er aber nicht.  Erst nach dem 5s Gedrückthalten ging er aus.

Das Tool kann lt. Beschreibung nur auf PSMI Netzteile zugreifen, daher dürfte das Problem nicht davon kommen. Bin doch etwas skeptisch.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Januar 2015)

mcmarky schrieb:


> Genau hier ist eben das Problem, der PC war noch an, aber reagierte nicht mehr. So wäre der PC ja nach dem einmaligen Drücken des Startknopfes heruntergefahren, das tat er aber nicht.  Erst nach dem 5s Gedrückthalten ging er aus.
> 
> Das Tool kann lt. Beschreibung nur auf PSMI Netzteile zugreifen, daher dürfte das Problem nicht davon kommen. Bin doch etwas skeptisch.



Nein, das ist eine Einstellungssache in Windows.  Schau doch erstmal nach, was du dort eingestellt hast.


Die Monitoring der Betriebsspannungen ist auch unabhängig vom Netzteil, das wird nach meinem Wissen vom Mainboard gemessen.


----------



## mcmarky (20. Januar 2015)

Ich habe das Netzschalterverhalten so eingestellt, ist ja quasi ein Muss bei Windows 8 .

Habe mal den Systemviewer von Gigabyte und Hwinfo gestartet, alles normal. Selbst wenn ich nun ein paar Einstellungen mit dem Galax-Tool im PSU Teil ändere, dann bleiben die Spannungen und alles andere normal. Seltsam was vorgestern passiert ist.


----------

